

The Startup Choice: Get Big or Get Bought - olivercameron
http://money.cnn.com/2011/11/30/technology/startup_acquisitions/

======
ori_b
Where did being sustainable go?

~~~
apike
Small but sustainable startups are not on the media's radar. Simply put, we're
boring.

~~~
kylebragger
The good thing is, I don't wake up in a cold sweat not knowing if I'll get
Techcrunch coverage today. I wake up knowing I've built a profitable business
that can be big (probably not enormous) and more than provide for myself, my
team, and our investors. The "lifestyle" business has somehow gotten a bad
rap, but there's honestly nothing wrong with creating a sustainable company
that makes everyone involved (users included) very happy.

~~~
brandnewlow
Kyle, honest question, and feel free to ping me off HN with thoughts, but you
raised some money from a few investors if I recall. How do you square knowing
your business will "probably not be enormous" with expectations from your
investors? I wondered at this when I heard Forrst took investment. I'm a huge
fan of niche online communities, but don't see how they could be deserving of
investment due to growth limitations.

------
fleitz
Or find this strange and mysterious thing that even coffee shops have figured
out called a "business model". Amazingly if you charge just a little bit more
than what it costs to provide the service you can keep on going like this
indefinitely.

Apparently, there are businesses that have used this thing called profit to
stay in business for hundreds of years. It sounds pretty mysterious to me, I
better bet on the tried and true thing getting big or getting bought.

------
endeavor
Interesting that they mention Gowalla pivoting and looking for a buyer. Then I
see this a couple items down in my reader: Facebook buys Gowalla
[[http://money.cnn.com/2011/12/02/technology/gowalla_facebook/...](http://money.cnn.com/2011/12/02/technology/gowalla_facebook/?source=cnn_bin)]

